# Don't forget to calibrate your food safety thermometer..........



## charcuterieguy (Nov 23, 2011)

This is a Great description of how to Calibrate a Very important tool...

http://www.canadacutlery.com/download/calibrate-a-thermometer.pdf

Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 24, 2011)

great tip


----------



## sausageboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a good video......

*Calibrating a Thermometer......*

*Learn how to properly calibrate a thermometer using the boiling water and ice water methods.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

I check mine every couple of smokes, and sometimes use 2 at a time just to make sure.


----------



## big twig (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the digital therms. I have been lucky enough to never have to calibrate any of mine but I was thinking the other day that if they were off I don't even know how to calibrate them.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Great link... I always like to check mine about every other smoke.

Can't afford to lose any food. lol


----------



## sausageboy (Nov 28, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> ......sometimes use 2 at a time just to make sure.




Good idea.

I do that too.


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

A good reminder.

A link for altitude adjustment:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/boilpoint.htm

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

